
Google/proto-quic is a standalone library for QUIC - igrigorik
https://github.com/google/proto-quic
======
r1ch
Awesome, was hoping for something like this ever since reading up on QUIC.
Looking forward to experimenting with it, TCP just hasn't kept up with today's
internet and QUIC looks like a well designed replacement.

EDIT: My enthusiasm may have been a bit premature, the src/ directory is 325MB
(!). Seems like it still has a lot of Chromium dependencies and isn't quite as
standalone as something like libutp.

~~~
mikecb
Lot of cross platforming stuff in there.

------
crawdog
also checkout
[https://devsisters.github.io/goquic/](https://devsisters.github.io/goquic/)
if you want a sample project using go.

~~~
r1ch
Looks like the go bindings are made from a separate libquic project at
[https://github.com/devsisters/libquic](https://github.com/devsisters/libquic)
which looks a lot more streamlined than the Google one at 14MB.

------
ElijahLynn
Looks like HTTP/3 will be here sooner than the last ice age between HTTP
releases ;).

~~~
dchest
QUIC is replacement for TCP, not HTTP.

------
sydneysider
Looking forward to seeing nginx gain QUIC support one of these days

------
jupp0r
Still lacking a scalable server implementation, though.

